# Choisir LE meilleur logiciel de chat



## gaboun (22 Avril 2005)

Bonjour à tous et merci de prendre quelques minutes pour me donner votre avis sur un problème que chacun se pose : quel logiciel de chat utiliser.

Bossant toute la journée avec iChat ouvert, il m'est difficile de retrouver le soir, à mon retour, un logiciel d'une telle ergonomie, simplicité et m'offrant de telles performances. Bref, mes amis ont beau être cool, ils ne vont pas switcher pour autant, ni passer sur iChat PC... la faute à messenger. Je suis donc a la recherche du meilleur logiciel pour communiquer avec mon "réseau" d'amis msniens. J'ai testé de nombreux logiciels mais je trouve que chacun à ses défauts : 
- La version basique : manque avatar sinon ok
- aMsn : moche au possible, les transferts sont lents
- aDium : sympa mais le transfert de fichier n'est pas affiché et d 'une rare lenteur
- Fire : pas top


Existe -t il un logiciel de messagerie instantanée sur Mac autre que iChat qui permet  : 
1 - d'avoir les avatars
2 - d'autoriser les transferts de fichier ( rapide quand même) avec une barre de progression ( gros défut de aDium)
3 - Qui n'est pas plus moche que la version PC


Merci de vos réponses.


@+

Mathieu

PS : La bidouille pour avoir ses contacts msn dans iChat 3 sur Tiger ne me tente pas du tout


----------



## Marso (22 Avril 2005)

Salut gaboun,

Il existe également Mercury et Proteus... Je n'en ai tester aucun des deux, meme si adium ne montre pas le transfert de fichier, il reste pour moi le meilleur  Il y a tellement d'option de personnalisation, il y a moyen d'en faire un vrai petit bijou :love:
Bref, revenons a nos moutons. Comme j'ai dit plus haut, je n'en ai tester aucun des deux. L'avantage de Mercury et qu'il permet de voir la webcam de nos amis pcistes, et Proteus avait l'air d'être un bon concurent d'adium mais ils ont malheureusement arreté sont developpement, mais tu peux quand meme trouver la derniere version beta. 

A toi de voir...


----------



## Kounkountchek (22 Avril 2005)

Salut,
De quelle "bidouille" parles tu pour iChat 3 ?   
Correction: Je me suis renseigné et effectivement ça a pas l'air simple...:mouais: 
Sinon Adium va l'avoir cette barre de progression, des qu'ils sortiront la version 0.8.
D'ailleurs pour moi c'est Adium le meilleur logiciel de chat... jusqu'à ce qu'un logiciel multi protocole autorise la vidéo conference avec nos potes de chez msn !   
Ciao


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (23 Avril 2005)

Il parle de la bidouille de MacTouch.com. En utilisant jabber, on peut parler sur MSN depuis iChat. Toutes les solutions de messagerie instantanée ou presque sont référencées là : http://maxi.mac.free.fr/messagerieinstant/ ! Ça devrait t'aider à choisir. Sache que les bêtas d'Adium 0.8 sont fabuleuses, tous les défauts sont comblés.


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (23 Avril 2005)

Si tu veux la bêta 0.8 d'Adium, c'est par MP.


----------



## bouilla (4 Mai 2005)

L'accès aux bétas tests d'Adium se trouve là : http://www.adiumx.com/beta.html


----------



## kabeha (4 Mai 2005)

Adium est officiellement en version 0.8


----------



## nonoparadox (4 Mai 2005)

j'ai l'impression que sur adium, on peut pas faire autant de choses que sur mercrury ...
Je trouve que c'est Mercury qui se rapproche le plus de msn pc ...on peut : 

- voir son avatar et celui de ses contacts, et les changer à notre guise
- rajouter autant de smileys qu'on veut, et même des animations
- voir la webcam du correspondant
- envoyer un wizz, nouveau gadget d'msn  (mais on ne peut pas en recevoir) 
- envoyer des clins d'oeil, autre nouveau gadget d'msn (pareil en réception , ca ne marche pas top)
- il existe en français
- on peut même jouer au morpion !
- et encore d'autres trucs 


Je vous le conseille.


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2005)

Sans aucun doute le terminal avec la commande "talk" :love:


----------



## kabeha (4 Mai 2005)

edit : Mille excuses doublon  :rose:


----------



## kmilloo (5 Juin 2005)

Bon alors encore une de plus paumée dans le monde des IM!
Je ne vais pas vraiment faire avancer le débat mais en fait là j'en un peu marre de chercher les avantages et inconvenients de chaque type d'IM.
Je suis une switcheuse recente et voulant trouver une alternative à Msn Mac (nullisime!) j'ai téléchargé adium X 0.81. Il est tres beau tres fonctionnel, tout ce que vous voulez mais il bugge sans arret: impossible d'avoir acces à ma boite mail, malgré tous les parametrages correctement faits, probleme au niveau du blocage des contacts (on peut bloquer mais pas débloquer!), problèmes d'affichage j'en passe et des meilleures....
Là je sais plus trop vers quoi me tourner: aMsn me semble hyper austere, proteus est plus ou moins payant...
Je serai tentée par mercury mais j'avoue ne pas trop piger les subtilités entre les differentes versions les bétas et les stables = laquelle choisir???
Encore une question stupide:  pour avoir acces à iChat, il faut avoir un compte Mac. Est ce que tous les possesseurs de Mac (dont moi) en ont un d'office ou alors faut-il obligatoirement payer pour l'avoir?
Voilà. En fait je ne cherche pas forcement une solution hyper evoluée mais juste un truc pratique, fonctionnel et qui marche. Pour l'audio j'ai skype qui marche vraiment bien (mieux que sous XP d'ailleurs ) mais la majorité de mes contacts sont des comptes hotmail donc pas evident de les faire bouger...
Alors voilà, si quelqu'un a la solution miracle  
Merci


----------



## esales (5 Juin 2005)

Pour utiliser iChat, il y a 2 possibilités :
- soit avec un compte .Mac (sachant qu'après la période d'essai, le login .Mac pour iChat continue de fonctionner gratuitement)
- soit avec un compte AIM (directement depuis http://www.aim.aol.fr/ ), gratuit

Concernant la compatibilité entre iChat et MSN, les explications du site Mactouch (http://www.mactouch.com/logiciels/o...si_et_utilisation_dans_ichat_3_article87.html )
sont explicites. Le seul soucis reste le serveur Jabber, parfois celui de Mactouch, ne fonctionne pas correctement pour l'inscription.
D'autres serveurs sont disponible sur : http://jabber.apinc.org/

Bonne chance


----------



## kmilloo (5 Juin 2005)

Je dois être vraiment nulle...je ne comprends rien aux explications données sur les deux liens...
je crois que je vais devoir me contenter d'un truc plus simple   
Merci quand même pour ta réponse.


----------



## Orchidiana (30 Juillet 2005)

Je relances ce topic, j'aimerais trouver un comparatif complet de tous les logiciels de messagerie instantanés existants au jour d'aujourd'hui (toutes les fonctionnalités proposées par le logiciel, les avantages et les inconvénients)

Bien sûr il faut la liste complète et pas un panel de 5 logiciels    comme sur "l'internaute"

Je débutes la liste (sans les fonctionnalités, avantages et inconvénients) =

AdiumX
Fire
Proteus
Mercury
Yahoo Messenger
MSN Mac (honnêtement a-t'on besoin d'en reparler ?    )
iChat
ICQ

Après, ben, à vous de la compléter, enfin, si vous le voulez bien, merci  !!


----------



## velouria (2 Août 2005)

salut,

j'ai galéré longtemps pour trouver un moyen de faire de la vidéoconférence avec mon cousin qui est sur pc. on y a passé des mois, on a testé pas mal de solutions. avant que j'ai ichat av, la seule solution qui a bien marché, c'est ivisit. ça permet de faire de la vidéo et de l'audio en même temps et ça marche plutôt bien. son seul soucis, c'est l'interface. elle est vraiment nulle. la qualité d'image est moyenne, mais vu que ça marche, c'est plus que satisfaisant.

depuis ichatav, j'ai fait ouvrir un compte aim à mon cousin et on fait de l'audio et de la vidéo par ce biais là. mon soucis avec cette solution, c'est que j'ai une webcam usb. j'ai donc acheté ichatusbcam, un plugin qui permet de faire fonctionner une webcam usb avec ichat (qui ne tolère que le firewire). ce plugin a tendance à me créer pas mal de kernel panic.

j'ai testé mercury, amsn, skype, icq, yahoo messenger... bref, toutes ces solutions ne me conviennent pas car il leur manque toujours au moins une fonctionnalité.

ma conclusion : ichat. l'interface est belle, c'est d'ailleurs une des raisons pour laquelle que j'ai des macs. certes, la compatibilité ichat mac et aim pc n'est pas parfaite (il faut au moins trois ou quatre tentatives de connection, puis 1 ou 2 minutes d'attente avant que la visio ne démarre), mais ça marche. 

le bonheur d'utiliser ichat et de causer et voir mon cousin sur pc vaut bien, je pense, quelques désagréments. ivisit est plus fiable, mais tellement moins agréable d'utilisation.

ne me reste plus qu'à solutionner ces histoires de kernel panic. d'ailleurs, si quelqu'un a une idée...

voilà, j'espère que mon expérience pourra servir à quelqu'une ou quelqu'un.

velouria -


----------



## hugo05 (26 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour je suis a peu près comme vous je cherche un logiciel de tchat 
et en lisant votre question j'ai vue que vous aviez réussi a installer ichat se que je n'est as réussie a faire en tout cas pas jusqu'au bout... 
g remplie mes indentifiant etc ...
mais maintenant que tout sa a était rentré je clique sur ichat et rien n'aparé ... 
pouriez vous me dire pourquoi ....
si vous avez d'autre logiciel pour mac os x (gratuit) dans le genre Merci


----------



## twinworld (26 Octobre 2010)

MSN Messenger, Adium, Skype, etc. Il y en a des tas. Vous devriez consulter le fil "Logithèque d'un switcheur" où sont recensés pas mal d'applications. 

Pour iChat, si vous tenez à l'utiliser, il faudrait nous dire ce que vous avez entré comme informations pour qu'on puisse voir si vous avez fait une erreur. Encore une chose, lorsque vous dîtes que rien n'apparaît, est-ce que cela signifie que l'application ne se lance pas où que vous ne voyez pas vos contacts apparaître ??


----------



## TiteLine (26 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir,

La version officielle de Messenger 8 pour mac est enfin sortie. Je ne sais pas si certains l'ont déjà essayée.

http://www.microsoft.com/france/mac/messenger


----------



## twinworld (26 Octobre 2010)

oui, je l'ai installée. ça fonctionne très bien, en tout cas pour les options usuelles, parce que j'ai pas encore pu tester la vidéo.


----------

